
Terry A. Davis, the schizophrenic author of LoseThos and TempleOS, has died - braythwayt
https://www.256kilobytes.com/index.php/content/show/1939/biography-of-terry-a-davis-the-greatest-programmer-to-ever-live
======
braythwayt
"A Constructive Look at TempleOS:"
[http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-
temp...](http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-templeos)
(2015)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9681501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9681501)

------
gus_massa
The original title is "Biography of Terry A. Davis - The greatest programmer
to ever live."

He died in August 11, 2018.

------
braythwayt
I hope that his life has served to educate more people about mental illness.

